# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Анна Герман [retro, jazz]

## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Идет время, меняется мода, приходят и уходят поколения музыкантов. Но есть нечто, что существует вне моды и вне времени - то, что идет от души. Сейчас, кажется, мало кто вспоминает Анну Герман, пластинки которой когда-то звучали почти в каждом доме на одной шестой части суши. Но тот, кто хотя бы раз слышал ее пение, уже никогда не сможет забыть проникновенный, удивительно нежный, чистый и даже какой-то неземной голос. Этот голос - даже не талант, а какая-то благодать, божественный знак. Недаром все в один голос утверждали: "Так может петь только ангел..."* 

Она и сама скорее напоминала ангела, чем земную женщину - высокая и стройная, лучистые глаза и длинные, светлые, раскинутые по плечам волосы. Мягкость и доброта, сердечность и любовь, кротость и терпимость - Анна Герман обладала этими поистине редкими для "эры немилосердия" качествами...
Она рано покинула земной мир. Ушла, оставив на земле ЭХО - эхо своей любви (вспоминая строки в ее исполнении: "Мы долгое эхо друг друга"). И ее песни - это действительно музыка любви, которую хочется слушать снова и снова. Для миллионов людей она была не просто эстрадной "звездой", "королевой мюзик-холла", а настоящим, трепетным художником, с открытой нараспашку душой и высокими моральными принципами. И нелегкая жизнь Анны Герман, в которой взлеты причудливо сплелись с трагическими изломами, подтверждает все то светлое и прекрасное в ее облике, что интуитивно угадывал каждый, слушавший ее пение.

        А. Герман- Нежность [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В Польше ее всегда считали русской, в России - полькой. Хотя ни той, ни другой она не была. Анну Герман часто спрашивали: "Откуда вы так хорошо знаете русский язык? Вы говорите почти без акцента, а поете даже более "по-русски", чем иные из наших соотечественников". Обычно певица отшучивалась. Но иногда глаза ее затуманивались мечтательно-грустной поволокой, и она отвечала: "А как же может быть иначе? Я родилась в Советском Союзе, там прошло мое детство. Мой родной язык - русский..."
Мать Анны, пани Ирма, родилась на Кубани. Ее предки были родом из Голландии и Германии. Во времена Колчака семье пани Ирмы пришлось бежать от преследования в Среднюю Азию. Там,  в пыльном, периферийном узбекском городишке Ургенч, который в те годы было трудно назвать поселком городского типа, познакомились, а спустя несколько месяцев и поженились бухгалтер мукомольного завода Евгений Герман (по происхождению - то ли поляк, то ли немец) и учительница начальной школы Ирма Сименс. И вот 14 февраля 1936 года, в День Святого Валентина - праздник любви, который при "красной" власти никогда не был "красным днем календаря", - у молодой супружеской четы Германов родилась девочка.
Анна росла спокойным ребенком. Плакала редко, первое свое "ма" произнесла в восемь месяцев, а еще через три недели сделала самостоятельный шажок. Спустя год после рождения Ани в семье появился и второй ребенок - Игорь, болезненный и капризный. "Ну что ты опять хнычешь? - корила малыша измученная мать. - Брал бы пример с сестренки! Она девочка, а видишь, какая умница - тихая, послушная".
Отца Аня почти не помнила: ей было два с половиной года, когда он исчез из ее жизни навсегда. В 1938 году Евгения Германа арестовали, а затем и расстреляли, по ложному доносу. И лишь восемнадцать лет спустя он был полностью реабилитирован. Посмертно. 
Вскоре по аналогичной причине был арестован и сослан единственный кормилец - брат матери. Мать Анны, Ирма Герман, осталась с годовалым ребенком на руках без средств к существованию. Начинается пора трагических скитаний, жизнь впроголодь. Нищенское существование усугубила начавшаяся Великая Отечественная война.
 Вскоре тяжело заболел Игорь. Врачи беспомощно разводили руками... У одинокой детской могилки на городском кладбище в Ургенче стояли, прижавшись друг к другу, три скорбные фигурки - мать, бабушка и мало что понимающая в лавине обрушившихся на семью несчастий трехлетняя девочка.

----------


## Sanych

Да, да. Помню эти времена. И песни, и фильмы душевнее были. И люди соответственно то же.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Завороженная музыкой*

Но были в нелегком детстве Ани Герман и счастливые мгновения. Будущая певица на всю жизнь запомнила свою первую встречу с Музыкой - девочке было всего шесть лет, когда мама взяла ее на концерт известного пианиста, приехавшего на гастроли в захолустный Ургенч. В отличие от других малышей, которые после первых же звуков хныкали и тер***ли родителей, Аня весь концерт просидела как завороженная. Она не отрывала глаз от пианиста, сильные руки которого неистово ударяли по клавишам, наполняя пространство зала то щемящими сердце жалобными мелодиями, то светлыми нежными переливами, то радостными торжественными аккордами.
После концерта девочка начала буквально приставать к маме, чтобы та купила ей пианино. Аня редко просила что-нибудь, и к этой неожиданной просьбе дочки Ирма отнеслась со всей серьезностью. Девочку отвели к знакомой учительнице музыки. Та, прослушав Аню, улыбнулась: "У нее абсолютный слух, ей надо заниматься. Возможно, выйдет толк". Но о покупке пианино не могло быть и речи - денег и так едва хватало. Аня ходила разучивать нотную грамоту к той же учительнице, занималась старательно и самозабвенно. Но тут началась война, и про музицирование забыли - когда грохочут пушки, от музыки остаются только марши.

*Бегство в Польшу*

Аня училась в шестом классе средней советской школы, когда ее мать, как жену репрессированного, отправили на трудработы. Тогда-то Ирма и решила во что бы то ни стало уехать из СССР. Она познакомилась с одним офицером польской армии (по иронии судьбы, его звали Герман), формально вышла за него замуж и после войны на законных основаниях вместе с дочкой выехала в Польшу. 
В Польше мать Анны, некогда закончившая Одесский педагогический институт, стала учительницей, а дочь устроила в польскую школу, чтобы та скорее освоила малознакомый язык. За десять лет Анна в совершенстве овладела, помимо польского, итальянским, английским, французским и почему-то монгольским. С детства у нее появилась тяга к рисованию, а уже в зрелом возрасте этот дар определился окончательно и Анна решила учиться на художника. Однако мать настояла на том, чтобы дочь сдавала экзамены в университет, куда та была сразу принята на факультет геологии. В то время Анна о песнях не думала и никогда в жизни не пела на людях. Виною всему, что в корне поменяло жизнь способного художника и талантливого геолога, послужила просьба подруги Богуси спеть на ее свадьбе народную песенку. Когда эту песенку в исполнении Анны услышал регент Королевского костела во Вроцлаве, то упросил девушку попробовать исполнить в сопровождении церковного хора божественную *Аве Марию*. Во время дебюта слезы текли по щекам Анны, а у аккомпанирующего ей органиста дрожали руки. Это был грандиозный успех! Успех, в корне поменявший всю оставшуюся жизнь молодой девушки. Краски, кисти и молоток геолога были заброшены благодаря стараниям еще одной подружки, втайне от Анны отправившей от ее имени документы на прослушивание в дирекцию Вроцлавского эстрадного объединения. Выбора не было. Получив приглашение, Анна отправилась на прослушивание, где спела несколько песен. 
Через некоторое время члены комиссии попросили девушку еще раз принять участие в конкурсе, который длился более полутора часов и походил скорее на авторский концерт. Анне сразу же предложили высокооплачиваемую концертную ставку и участие в нескольких программах. Через год Анна Герман дает более 60 концертов во всех крупных городах СССР. Возвратившись в Польшу, она принимает предложение руки и сердца от Збышека Збигнева и выходит за него замуж. Сразу же после свадьбы начинается ее самое крупное гастрольное турне по городам Германии и Италии. В Риме выходит ее первый диск-гигант с итальянскими песнями. Анна Герман выступает на самой престижной концертной площадке Франции - знаменитой Олимпии, вместе с Далидой принимает участие в Евровидении, первой из певиц стран социалистического лагеря участвует во всемирно известном фестивале в Сан-Ремо..

 А. Герман- А он мне нравится... [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
 А. Герман-Когда цвели сады       [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_ZYOBRA-70 добавил 17.10.2009 в 10:40_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Долгий путь к призванию*

Когда она впервые запела? Отыскать эту дату в биографии Анны Герман - дело непростое. Сама певица говорила, что почувствовала тягу, точнее, необходимость петь лишь на последнем курсе геологического факультета  Вроцлавского университета. Мама же и бабушка утверждали, что она пела с детских лет. Но этому не придавали особого значения: обычная девчушка, вполне рядовой ребенок, поет, как все малыши. А абсолютный слух, о котором говорила еще учительница музыки в Ургенче, чистота и обаяние ее голоса? Говоря откровенно, в семье, где постоянно приходилось думать о том, как бы прожить, заработать на жизнь, почти не обращали внимания на безусловное дарование девочки, шедшей к призванию длинными окольными путями.
Первым человеком, абсолютно убежденным в том, что Анна должна стать именно профессиональной певицей, стала ее школьная подруга Янечка  Вильк. Не будь ее, геология, возможно, и получила бы талантливого инженера, но искусство так и не узнало бы выдающейся певицы.  Янечка  стучалась в двери дирекции  Вроцлавской эстрадной филармонии и требовала, просила, умоляла, чтобы непременно прослушали ее давнюю подругу Аню Герман, которая "поет, как  Тебальди". А потом, буквально замучив всех своей настырностью, тянула за руку на прослушивание подругу, которая при этом упиралась изо всех сил, упрекая  Янечку во всех смертных грехах - в бессердечии, невежестве и даже жестокости!
...Анна стояла перед комиссией, во главе которой, откинувшись в кресле, сидел известный вроцлавский актер Ян Скомпский. Экзаменуемая не верила в успех - она просто подчинилась несокрушимой воле подруги. Может быть, потому Анна и пела легко и свободно, не смущаясь даже отсутствием аккомпанемента. После народной песни она исполнила модную  тогда  "Не для меня поток автомобилей",  лирическую партизанскую " Расшумелись плакучие ивы", потом, по желанию комиссии, какой-то модный шлягер... 
Каково же было удивление Ани, когда ее тут же взяли в штат! И девочка внезапно совершенно отчетливо осознала, что случилось именно то, о чем она в тайне мечтала.

----------


## Akasey

вот нашёл в недрах гостевого нета

*Анна Герман – Любви негромкие слова* 

Список песен:
1. Любви негромкие слова
2. Берёза
3. Снова ветка качнулась
4. И меня пожалей
5. Весна
6. Вы хотели мне что-то сказать
7. Выхожу один я на дорогу
8. Кажется
9. Незабытый мотив
10. Танцующие Эвридики
11. Танго любви
12. Космический вальс
13. Идёт ребёнок по земле
14. Баллада о небе и земле
15. Снова мамин голос слышу
16. Друг дельфин
17. Акварель
18. Аве Мария
19. Мой бубен
20. Ты, только ты
21. Давняя игра
22. Из-за острова на стрежень

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Эстрада и автострада*

Через несколько лет, после победы на музыкальном конкурсе в Сопоте с песней "Танцующие Эвридики", Анне Герман предложили работу на выбор: в Германии или Италии. Германия у молодой певицы ассоциировалась с войной. И ее выбор пал на Италию, где она заключила контракт сроком на два года. Под строгим контролем продюсера, занявшегося "раскруткой" певицы, началась ее концертная деятельностью.
Первый концерт состоялся в роскошном миланском Доме прессы. Хотя репетиций практически не было, Герман пела с таким настроением и подъемом, что видавшая виды публика не смогла сдержать своего восторга. Итальянцы изо всех сил били в ладоши, кричали "браво", неистово топали ногами, не отпуская Анну со сцены и требуя, чтобы она пела еще и еще. 
Вскоре, после удачного выступления на фестивале в Сан-Ремо, талант Герман признала вся Европа. Звезду эстрады узнавали в Варшаве и в Милане, к ней подходили в салонах самолетов, просили автографы, говорили хорошие слова, желали удачи. Радовала ли популярность Анну? Естественно! Изменилась ли она по сравнению с той Анной, которую когда-то школьная подруга насильно притащила на прослушивание? Пожалуй, нисколько...
Звездная жизнь Анны Герман не была сладкой: постоянные переезды, перелеты, недосыпания...
Выступая в маленьком городке Форли, что на юге Италии, Анна Герман после концерта спросила своего импресарио, как скорее всего добраться до Милана. Тот выбрал автомобиль. Катастрофа произошла на скорости 160 км/час - маленький спортивный Фиат улетел в кювет. Анна под воздействием ударной волны, пробив лобовое стекло, пролетела 20 метров и упала на груду камней.
 Она получила сложные переломы позвоночника, обеих ног, левой руки, сотрясение мозга. 12 дней Анна не приходила в сознание. Продюсер, который почти не пострадал, сообщил родственникам певицы, что шансов на спасение нет...

*Скованная гипсом*

Авария случилась вечером, а помощь подоспела только во второй половине следующего дня. Утром подобрали только водителя, и никому в голову не пришло, что в стороне находилась еще одна жертва.

Увиденное повергло врачей в шок. Сломано было практически все: руки, ноги, ключицы, черепно-мозговая травма, поврежден позвоночник. Когда кризисная ситуация миновала, Анну спецрейсом на самолете отправили в Польшу. Несколько месяцев было потрачено только на то, чтобы хоть чуть-чуть восстановить подвижность суставов. Постепенно возвращалась память. В то время со всех уголков света Анне шли письма. Писали посторонние, совершенно незнакомые люди. Письма шли мешками. Не зная домашнего адреса, люди писали просто: Польша, Варшава, Анне Герман. Эти письма всегда находили своего адресата. 
В больнице Анне приходило много сочувственных писем, в основном из Советского Союза. Певица была просто не в состоянии отвечать всем своим корреспондентам и писала лишь некоторым, тем, кто действительно нуждался в ее ответе. Например, одной тяжело больной женщине из Волгограда, которая лежала парализованная много лет - Анна нашла для нее добрые, ободряющие слова. Пришло даже письмо из Ургенча: человек, не знавший, что Герман - его землячка, приглашал ее после выздоровления в Ургенч. И уверял, что, если она попробует знаменитой среднеазиатской дыни, все ее болячки как рукой снимет. Анна ответила земляку очень весело, написала, что ловит его на слове, обязательно приедет и съест дыню.
День окончательного снятия гипса принес певице не только радость, но и печаль. Освободившись из гипсового плена, Анна почувствовала, что у нее нет сил управлять успевшими привыкнуть к долгой неподвижности конечностями. А может быть, не удалось "починить" позвоночник и теперь она обречена на неподвижность, которая станет ее спутником до самой смерти? Врачи советовали Герман запастись терпением и ждать. 
Но сколько ждать? Два года, пять лет, десять?...

*Удача - награда за смелость*

Почти три года Анна не выходила на улицу. Лишь к 1970 году она начала ходить по квартире, а еще год спустя - снова вышла на сцену и запела! 
Первый концерт после автокатастрофы состоялся в Варшаве. Зал конгрессов Дворца науки и культуры был переполнен. Когда Анна вышла на сцену, раздался шквал аплодисментов, не прекращавшийся почти час. После выступления зал взревел тысячью голосов
Ее истосковавшаяся по музыке душа, казалось, брала реванш за упущенное. Анна Герман пела свободно, легко, словно снова обрела крылья, словно не было всех этих страшных лет, наполненных болью, операциями, запахами лекарств и душевной смутой. 
В новом репертуаре Анны Герман нашлось место для песни Александры Пахмутовой и Николая Добронравова "Надежда", навсегда ставшей визитной карточкой певицы. В середине 70-х под натиском новых звезд популярность Герман в Польше стала заметно падать, зато в СССР к этому времени ее знали все. С ней работали лучшие советские композиторы - Арно Бабаджанян, Владимир Шаинский, Оскар Фельцман, Вячеслав Добрынин, Марк Фрадкин, Ян Френкель. Фонограммы она записывала с первого дубля, на концертах принципиально выступала только "вживую". Многие из тех песен стали шлягерами того времени, а некоторые остались навсегда - "Когда цвели сады", "Мы долгое эхо друг друга", "Гори, гори, моя звезда"...
Но физическая усталость, нервное напряжение, эмоциональные перегрузки накладывались на последствия травмы. После случившейся трагедии до конца своих дней Анна работала, превозмогая сильную боль. Все эти годы рядом с ней находился любящий человек - Збышек Тухольский, который, несмотря на неутешительные прогнозы врачей, после автокатастрофы женился на искалеченной Анне. 
Всю жизнь Анна прожила в бедноте. Почти до самой смерти она с семьей снимала квартиру. Многие говорят, что когда слышат песни в исполнении Анны Герман, то плачут. Но сама певица была настоящей оптимисткой, удивительно смешливой и легкой в общении. Она очень любила танцевать, хорошо рисовала, увлекалась скульптурой. Правда, не очень-то любила готовить. Герман всю жизнь мечтала петь в опере. Но увы! Анна говорила самокритично: "Где вы видели умирающую Мими двухметрового роста?" Из-за своей "высоты" она сильно комплексовала. Может быть, по этой причине долго не выходила замуж.
В ноябре 1975 года у Анны и Збигнева родился сын, которого в честь отца назвали Збышеком. . Роды прошли очень тяжело. Врачи были категорически против того, чтобы Герман рожала, прогнозируя тяжелые последствия Концертную деятельность на короткий срок пришлось прервать. В этот период композиторы-песенники буквально заваливали певицу просьбами исполнить их произведения. Приоритеты были отданы Шаинскому, Пахмутовой, Добрынину, Птичкину, Бабаджаняну - их песни Анна любила и записывала с большим удовольствием. Песня Евгения Птичкина на слова Роберта Рождественского, написанная ими для фильма Евгения Матвеева Любовь земная, стала и в творчестве Анны Герман, и в судьбах миллионов людей каким-то особым, знаковым символом. Читая текст, сам собою, просто автоматически на слуху возникает простой, доходчивый до сознания каждого исповедальный голос певицы: 

Покроется небо пылинками звезд, 
И выгнутся ветки упруго, 
Тебя я услышу за тысячи верст, 
Мы эхо, мы эхо, мы долгое эхо друг друга... 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В 1980 году Анна едет на последние в своей жизни гастроли - Австралию. К сожалению, их прерывает болезнь. Тромб в ноге не позволяет свободно перемещаться по сцене. В Варшаве доктора ставят ей страшный диагноз - рак. 
Жуткий недуг, невзирая на медицинское вмешательство, прогрессировал невероятно быстро, и на 46-м году жизнь отступила. Ее похоронили в Варшаве на евангелическом кладбище. На надгробии изображены ноты переложенного ею на музыку 23 псалма Давида: _Господь - пастырь мой_. Последними словами, сказанными Анной Герман при жизни, были:_ Мне не трудно уйти...
_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
_Могила Анны Герман на варшавском кладбище_

----------


## Ринго

> вот нашёл в недрах гостевого нета
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Ух, ты!
Воруешь у меня ссылки!

----------


## Sanych

Ссылка на обменник, не вижу проблемы.

----------

